# R35 carbon side skirts



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys, as the title suggests I***8217;m after a second hand pair of decent condition r35 carbon fibre side skirts.

Also looking for the following parts

R35 front splitter in carbon, must be in good order.

Steering wheel carbon button surround (matte/dry carbon).

Gear stick surround in carbon 2010 model (matte/dry carbon) the smaller piece that houses the start/stop button.

Pm me what you have.

Thanks Brett


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Bump, still looking.


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Any r35 carbon bits not being used I may be interested in


----------

